# The Picture that Made You Fall In Love With A City



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Here's the first image I actually looked at for over a minuite. It made Singapore one of my favourites! Saw it on Emporis.


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, great pic 

Singapore is just one of my favourite cities and my favourite skyline kay:


----------



## Sun (Sep 12, 2002)

This one did it for me...


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

for me this one:


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut - Lebanon, this one is a keeper!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Wow! Sun, that Vancouver picture is amazing!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

For London









Paris










And Hong Kong










All of these pics were from SSC'ers.
Just don't know who.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Sun said:


> This one did it for me...


Refer to my signature (and scroll right a bit)  ...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Actually I found that picture (with the accompanying day pano) and posted it in the Vancouver forum for fodder against other cities during the City vs. City days.



Marcanadian said:


> And Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was taken by Sher, a long time forumer at SSC. I believe he is still an active lurker


----------



## InTheBeach (Apr 20, 2006)

R.E-S said:


> Beirut - Lebanon, this one is a keeper!


Nice. I've never been, but I am now curious.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong:


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Well I can't fiind the original but this one is similar. But the original was much less smoggy and drab. 

Metro Manila, Phillippines. 
I didn't even know it had a skyline before.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ The awesome power of perspectives kay:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

This one sold be for Taipei and more specifically, Taipei 101


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Beautiful Madrid


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

The massiveness of Sao Paulo


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ eeek.. that picture did the oppisite for me


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Aquamadoor said:


> ^^ eeek.. that picture did the oppisite for me


Its not a pretty sight, but look how massive it is! It just goes on & on & on ........


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

big and ugly is not so appealing


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

*Cape Town*









*Durban*
















^^Its my city so I have to put 2 pics


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

omg cool pics


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

Sun said:


> This one did it for me...


shittttttttt
That pic is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Vancouver-the second pic posted on this thread
San Diego-








Seattle-








sorry it's small


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

xfogus said:


> The massiveness of Sao Paulo


Sao Paulo beautiful city but not this photo hno:


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Gordion said:


> Sao Paulo beautiful city but not this photo hno:


Indeed.

Here are two aerial and massive São Paulo photos, not from rundown downtown area, not in a cloudy day, "that made me fall in love with the city".


----------



## torontoroxx (Jul 20, 2006)

Sun said:


> This one did it for me...


goddamn, vancouver's awesome :banana: that's the best picture in this thread imo.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

*DUBAI*


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

ISLAMABAD(FAISAL MOSQUE-Biggest Mosque in The World)


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Dubai


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*

SCROLL......


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Sunset:









Sunrise:








Need I say & show more of Chicago skyline, the verticalness of its skyline is the tallest in the universe...:lol: 

:nuts: :bow: :runaway:

For more LOVELY chicago skyline pix, check out http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378667


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, and endless LIGHTS....:drool:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, the fact that you will never missed "it", when you are in and out of sky of Chicago..Unless you are sitting in the cabinet!...:lol: 
Making me ALWAYS LOVE to sit on the window seats when I am flying!









































Even in the cloudy condition...:lol: Cloud ain't got nothing on the Big 3s:nuts:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, another night shot that made me fall deep in love with Chicago skyline...:drool: :bow: :runaway: :cheer:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

This pix made me fall in love with the Freight rail capital of the universe...:bow:
:bow:
















:runaway:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

:bow:









Easily fall in love when you can see it from so,so,so,so far away across the Lake Michigan!:lol:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, and the almost complete pano that made me go :nuts: 
Extreme scroll to the right-------------------->









While zoom into part of DT Chicago skyline for much clear density:nuts: ...:runaway:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

:bow::drool::runaway:
Now my heart beat gone :nuts: :lol:


----------

